# I swear he did this on purpose



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG, you got me laughing so hard, sounds like my Chewie


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

hahaha how funny!!! LOL


----------



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)

omg that is funny did u get ur bra back..lol


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is too funny!!!!! At least he didnt eat it and poop it out in front of the neighbors.


----------



## K9Lover (May 6, 2009)

:bowrofl: Things like this are very funny, especially since it wasn't MY dog or MY bra.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

ROFL.... is your neighbor cute? May be a new way of meeting the neighbors... D:


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Sigh...Reilly must be related to Tucker. He brought out panties when the cable guy was there doing the installation.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

LOL. These things are always funny when they happen to someone else.


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

At least the were clean......LOL!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

so what is you neighbor said?


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

Ok, that is hilarious!!


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

How do they know exactly what would be the most embarrassing thing to do?


----------

